# Pickens Co. Report



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 8, 2008)

I shot a nice bodied 7 pt. this morning at sunrise. The right G2 was broken, could have been an eight. He had his nose to the ground and his hocks were dark, smelled him as I approached him. Was hunting up near the Bent Tree area. Anyone else in the Jasper area having any luck?


----------



## Swampy (Nov 9, 2008)

Nothing so far....lots of sign, but haven't seen anything to shoot at. I'm probably going to start hunting the oaks - they are passing through the food plots, but with all those acorns I think they just keep going. Either that, or they're just coming in at night.


----------



## KennesawLawMan (Nov 9, 2008)

I hunt near the Gordon County line and things have been slow at my lease. There is still food everywhere and I don't think the deer have to move much to eat. We are not seeing deer until late in the morning for some reason. I did not see the first deet until 10:10 yesterday. I think I am going to try some mid-day tactics, maybe going in at 9:00 and hunting to around 2:00.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 9, 2008)

My wife's stepdad bagged 4 does this morning at about 9 am. They were coming out of the woods to feed in an old garden plot at her grandmother's house. Took the biggest one, and the other three ran 20 yds into the woods and stopped. Game over. She lives 3/4 mile from where I shot my buck yesterday.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 12, 2008)

Going hunting this wknd and I just bought an API Grand Slam Extreme Lite off of the swap and sell. Don't know how long i will be able to stay in it on Sat. morning if the wind picks up on the moutain? I think sitting in the woods for most of the day is the ticket? what do ya'll think?


----------



## KennesawLawMan (Nov 12, 2008)

I saw 4 does and 1 buck this morning. None of them offered a good shot though. The winds were howling and the deer were still moving. I couldn't believe it. Saw these deer at 8:00 in hardwoods.


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 12, 2008)

weve been seeing a lot of deer 9 to 11 in the am. buddy of mine killed a real nice 8  on the first in west pickens. called him in with a can and a grunt. he was rutted out nice, stunk pretty bad, hocks black.  I took a pretty good 8 and three does last saturday am on the pickens side of fairmount. he was giving those does fits. I think the bucks have been chasin a coupe of weeks, does should be gettin close.


----------



## bowhunter150 (Nov 13, 2008)

hunting on the east side of pickens and have been seeing a lot of deer between daybreak and 9 lots of rubs and scrapes some of the biggest I have seen but they are not cleaning the scrapes they are just making newones. I have seen a big buck the past two weekends just havn't got a good shot maybe friday will be a different story.


----------



## try2shoot (Nov 14, 2008)

Father in law killed this one at a little after 10 this morning. Said he grunted about three times about 5 minutes later this on came over the hill into the food plot. We have a small tract just across the county line in pickens on hwy 53. Have been getting a couple on trail cam but not this one.
try2shoot


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 14, 2008)

Tell him congrats on a nice buck!! hope that wasn't the only big one around here!


----------



## try2shoot (Nov 14, 2008)

I have pics of a few more. Maybe I can get one to show himself to me in the morning.
try2shoot


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 15, 2008)

Hunted all day long. Slim Jim and Dr. Pepper for Lunch. Saw three deer total. Spooked one this morning, saw another running in the bottoms, and got a real close look at a button buck, twice. and also got my fair share of turkey coverage. but it was better than being in the house. maybe next weekend will be better.


----------



## Gunner308 (Nov 15, 2008)

My buddy shot his first buck today (sorry no pics at this time) a decent  3 1/2 year old 6 point. He said it came out chasing a doe around 3 this afternoon.His neck wasn't too swelled but his tarsals was starting to get ripe.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 16, 2008)

do any of ya'll know a processor around here that does summer sausage or other specialties? Or do i have to go the one in dawsonville? Any info is appreciated!! thx, hope ya'll had better luck than me this weekend!


----------



## try2shoot (Nov 17, 2008)

Pettit's processing in Calhoun has been advertising on radio that they are making summer sausage now. Have not had any done yet so I don't know how good they make it.
try2shoot


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 17, 2008)

thx, i will check them out!


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont know if they do summer sausage, but Gilmer county processers did a great job on the 4 I took a couple of weeks ago. I got em to do some cube steak, and tenderloin, sliced steak, hamburger, and straight ground. Good folks, clean place, and priced great. I usually do my own, but a friend told me about em and I was real happy with the job they did. Theyre in the phonebook.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 19, 2008)

thx for the info!


----------



## zmcallister (Nov 19, 2008)

i'm hunting just west of bent tree and there's lots of signs . my buddy has took 2 does but we're waiting on a good one to come along


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 19, 2008)

I went this afternoon and tried using The Can. Didn't see any in my proximity, but as I was leaving I saw a buck that was above where i was hunting, but it was getting dark and he moved out of sight before the crosshairs settled. Also saw three does cross the road to another property as I left. Saw two hunters on the same property and directed them to the girls. Hope they had more luck than i did.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 20, 2008)

Saw a lot of scrapes today in an area I haven't hunted. But I heard someone shot a buck close to that area, what do ya'll think? Will another buck take over the area??


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 20, 2008)

If its a good area with some does, another one won't be far behind.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 22, 2008)

Went hunting this afternoon and saw a lot of activity. Lots of chasing going on. and the turkeys were out again. Soon as I saw them...I saw a doe and bagged her. Going again tomorrow.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 26, 2008)

has anyone seen anything going on lately? I cannot hunt tomorrow, but i am going to try this weekend after i get off of work. Rode up tonight but i did not see anything, may have been too late anyway. Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## zmcallister (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw a good 6 pointer off grandview and about 6 doe but never could get  good shot on them the doe were in a valley that has to heavy of a thicket to shoot in and the buck was at the top of the same valley. Hopefully nobody else in the area got him so maybe i can this weekend. Its in the same area where my friend shot an 8 so there's definetly more moving in. We have also found new scrapes that were maybe a day or so old off one of their other trails. Maybe we'll get a couple more before seasons up.


----------



## vol man (Dec 1, 2008)

saw 3 friday morning.  they were moving good.  my buddy saw a nice 8 getting ran by dogs.  did not hunt the rain this weekend though.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 1, 2008)

Hunted Sunday afternoon when it was letting up , and I ran into two doe about halfway to where i hunt. They blew and then high-tailed it out of there. Figured i had an hour before i saw anything again. Never did. As I left though, saw two doe get up that were bedded down above me. Stalked them, and got them to go back down below me. Tried to take a shot, but they went behind a blow down, so it was a no go.


----------



## vol man (Dec 14, 2008)

saw 4 together this morning.  took a small doe.  she was full of acorns.  still seeing some fresh rubs.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats Vol Man on a deer two weeks ago!!! I took one the same weekend from 7 yds out with the see-thru sites!!!! i guess it has been pretty slow. I have seen deer since but not been able to take one. Dang weather here has been unbearable, but I am using my full day tomorrow to try and finish off my buck tags, and if possible just to get a nice doe for the rest of the year. gotta make em count now, b/c it has been S...L...O...W...


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 27, 2008)

hunted for 8 hrs straight and saw 2 deer. but they were not on our property so i had to wave bye to them. i think most of them have gone nocturnal. and it is going to rain tomorrow, we need it but wait til Jan 2nd.


----------

